# General Discussion > Testers and Testing >  Testing REST, GraphQL, WebSocket, HTTP

## amyswen451

Is there a tool that supports all these types of API: REST, GraphQL, WebSocket, HTTP? Please advise. I have to work with all of them and it's inconvenient and to switch between different interfaces.

----------


## maripopela

I use the API Tester app, it supports all these types of APIs as well as SOAP, JSON, XML.

----------


## albenze121

To help API developers make sense of which API design style to use and for what situation, lets look at REST within the context of three other options  gRPC, GraphQL, and Webhooks. Well offer real world examples of REST, GraphQL, gRPC, and Webhooks in practice, and analyze their strengths and weaknesses to highlight what makes each option a good choice.GBWhatsapp

----------

